# Mangato: ¡... Y van cuatro mil!



## Tomby

¡Pues esta vez me he querido adelantar yo! 
*PARABÉNS! - ¡FELICIDADES! Por las 4000 aportaciones al Foro Portugués-Español.*
¡Un abrazo!
TT.


----------



## Vanda

O quê?! O Gatão está pesando isso tudo?! Chegando lá? 
Ah, já sei, está dando uma de mineirinho: comendo quieto!

Continue, MG! Sem você e nosso 'morcegão" estamos perdidos!
 Obrigada pela ajuda constante!​


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones Mangate!!


----------



## Outsider

Junto as minhas felicitações à dos outros foreiros.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*Felicidades *gatoman ​
Un beso


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicidades Mangato!

Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Muchas Felicidades, Mangato!! Que nos sigamos viendo los próximos 40.000.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Manga:

Me da bronca no haber sido el primer "americano" en hacerlo porque estaba pendiente de tu "scoring".

Muchas gracias por tu ejemplar estilo y precisos aportes para todos nosotros.

Un abrazo desde tu muy conocida Cartagena de Indias.

P.U.


----------



## romarsan

*¡Felicidades Mangato!*
​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Waw Gatito me costó mucho llegar, espero valga la pena cruzar el charco para celebrar tus 4000 aportes, siempre tan acertados como divertidos...traigo algo para comenzar la celebrada...y lo que me gusta a mi...
No te asómbres!

Muchos abrazos y que sean muchos más...


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> ¡Pues esta vez me he querido adelantar yo!
> *PARABÉNS! - ¡FELICIDADES! Por las 4000 aportaciones al Foro Portugués-Español.*
> ¡Un abrazo!
> TT.


 
Obrigadão mestre. Você sim faz aportações, não eu. Eu fico na intenção.

Um abraço.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> O quê?! O Gatão está pesando isso tudo?! Chegando lá?​
> 
> Ah, já sei, está dando uma de mineirinho: comendo quieto!​
> Continue, MG! Sem você e nosso 'morcegão" estamos perdidos!
> Obrigada pela ajuda constante!​


 

É um prazer recever seus parabems. Obrigado eu, pela tua paciência e bom humor. Inclusive quando puxas da orelha. Até me sinto compreendido, e não sou fácil de entender
Um beijo.

Mangato


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> Junto as minhas felicitações à dos outros foreiros.


 
Obrigado Out. Recever parabens de que játem mais de 21.000 aportações en uma grade honra.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mangato

Gracias mis queridos amigos, ¡qué placer recibir felicitaciones de lugares tan ditantes y próximos la vez. Gracias Martine, por esa habilidad tuya para fotografiarme siempre por mi perfil más favorable. Gracias Inés, Ant, Erasmo, Romarsan...
Gracias Piraña, y felicidades a tí por vivir en una ciudad con tanto sabor. Celebraría encantado este aniversario en un baluarte de la muralla, en la Plaza de Santo Domingo o en cualquier otro rincón entrañable de Cartagena. Gracias Rosa por ese champagne que me pone los ojos como platos. Anque tu sabes que no es solo por eso.

Gracias, besos y abrazos según corresponda, pero no se me equivoquen en los besos. En los abrazos no hay problema


----------



## coquis14

Lo felicito por sus aportes en el foro pero podría aportale algo a los muchachos del Celta que no la están pasando muy bien.

Felicidades


----------



## emm1366

Sé que todos somos anónimos. Tal vez es porque somos muy feos. He visto muchos súper héroes rondando por ahí y creo que Mangato no es la excepción. Aunque debiste llamarte Gatoman. 

Felicidades.


----------



## Nanon

Gatãozinho, Gatoman, querido super héroe:

Aquí van mis cuatro mil besos y abrazos. Espero los recibas (te aseguro que no hay problema).
Ah, y por favor explícame cómo haces para permanecer fijo en 4000 en este hilo. Tendrías que tener más en tu conteo. Tal vez sea una cosa de super héroes.
Mais um beijão (para ficar em 4001!).


----------



## Mangato

coquis14 said:


> Lo felicito por sus aportes en el foro pero podría aportale algo a los muchachos del Celta que no la están pasando muy bien.
> 
> Felicidades


 
  Jajajj  ¿Boca o River?  

Yo soy del Depor (solo aquí puedo decirlo) y como dijo Bilardo : Al enemigo ni agua....


----------



## Mangato

Nanon said:


> Gatãozinho, Gatoman, querido super héroe:
> 
> Aquí van mis cuatro mil besos y abrazos. Espero los recibas (te aseguro que no hay problema).
> Ah, y por favor explícame cómo haces para permanecer fijo en 4000 en este hilo. Tendrías que tener más en tu conteo. Tal vez sea una cosa de super héroes.
> Mais um beijão (para ficar em 4001!).


 
Apabulladito estoy.  He detenido el contador para poder seguir recibiendo. Por cierto, parece que se detuvo en el 4001.  Seu bejão ja movimentou o contador Isso do Gatãozinho é beleza 
Gracias, y un beso.
MG


----------



## Mangato

emm1366 said:


> Sé que todos somos anónimos. Tal vez es porque somos muy feos. He visto muchos súper héroes rondando por ahí y creo que Mangato no es la excepción. Aunque debiste llamarte Gatoman.
> 
> Felicidades.


 
Mangato es un acrónimo de mi nombre y apellido. No es por lo de feo, que también.  Solo después de elegirlo y utilizarlo, me di cuenta de las posibles interpretaciones . Gatomán suena a super héroe y  os aseguro que  soy muy normalito.

Saludos a todos y gracias por la felicitación

MG


----------



## lamartus

¡Supergato! 4000 felicitaciones embrujadas ;-))

Un abrazo fuerte y sigue deleitándonos con tus aportes.


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> Jajajj ¿Boca o River?
> 
> Yo soy del Depor (solo aquí puedo decirlo) y como dijo Bilardo : Al enemigo ni agua....


 
De River!!!


----------



## Namarne

*Muchas felicidades por tus 4.000 posts. 
Recibe un cordial abrazo, 
N *


----------



## Probo

Mangato said:


> Yo soy del Depor (solo aquí puedo decirlo) y como dijo Bilardo : Al enemigo ni agua....


Felicidades y gracias por tus aportes. ¡Ah! Prometo no divulgar por Vigo tu espuria filiación deportiva y deportivista . En serio, un abrazo.


----------



## Mangato

Probo said:


> Felicidades y gracias por tus aportes. ¡Ah! Prometo no divulgar por Vigo tu espuria filiación deportiva y deportivista . En serio, un abrazo.


 
Gracias por tu complicidad. Pero ya sabes, el nacimiento y la infancia sn algo más que un accidente


----------



## olivinha

Opa, chego um pouco tarde para o arrasta-pé, mas venho trazendo um dos melhores prazeres gallegos, además de tus 4.033 aportaciones .
Ay, Mangatinho, espero un día poder hablar tu idioma tán bien como tú lo haces en portugués.
Moitos Bicos.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado Olivinha. Já gostaría de falar o português como tu falas o espanhol. Viajo na maionese todos os días. Só que gosto muito do vosso idioma, ainda que fale besteira. 
Obrigado pelo polbo
Beijão

Manuel


----------



## bb008

*¡Felicidades Gato por tus 4000 aportes!, es grato compartir contigo en el foro español.*​​*Saludos.-*​​


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¡Cómo es que no me di cuenta antes?

Mangato, felicidades por el logro, y que sigamos recibiendo _abondo_ todos esos aportes tan enriquecedores.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Mangato

Gracias BB, garcias Giorgio.

Agradezco vuestra felicitaciones en lo que valen

Un abrazo

MG


----------



## amistad2008

Um pouco atrasada, mas aqui vão meus sinceros agradecimentos pela sua colaboração no foro.

Parabéns!


----------



## Mangato

amistad2008 said:


> Um pouco atrasada, mas aqui vão meus sinceros agradecimentos pela sua colaboração no foro.
> 
> Parabéns!


 
Obrigadão Amizadinha.  É um prazer!


----------



## Pinairun

Con _un poco bastante de_ retraso me entero de tus 4000 lecciones. Sin excepción provechosas. Muchas gracias por todo lo que estoy aprendiendo gracias a tus intervenciones. ¡Felicidades!


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
No sé qué tan tarde llego... pero nunca es demasiado tarde para saludar a un forero que aporta tanto y tan bueno.
Felicitaciones.
Y un abrazo desde Chile.
_


----------



## Mirlo

Creo que nunca es tarde, 
Muchas Felicidades!!!​


----------



## Mangato

Pinairum, Vampi, Mirlo.
Muchas gracias por vuestra generosidad; es evidente que el aprendizaje es mutuo. Pero yo recibo mucho más de lo que puedo aportar.

Un fuerte abrazo

Mangato


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mangato said:


> Mangato es un acrónimo de mi nombre y apellido. No es por lo de feo, que también. Solo después de elegirlo y utilizarlo, me di cuenta de las posibles interpretaciones . Gatomán suena a super héroe y os aseguro que soy muy normalito.
> 
> Saludos a todos y gracias por la felicitación
> 
> MG


 
"Mangato" puede significar "feo" o es "algo feo"?  Qué-qué???  En qué idioma?  Perdón que vuelva por este tema, ya ultra pasado, pero andaba buscando en Google qué significaba Mangato, la primer página que apareció fue la de este Foro y el mismo Mangato comentando a qué venía este "nombre de ususario". Quiero saber si interpreto mal o en español tiene algún significado.

De paso estaría bueno saber qué significa Tombatossals o que el mismo TT salga con su palabra a comentarnos al menos qué significa para él.

Saludos,
Ivonne - Que significa Tango


----------

